# openvz kernel panic No init found

## h2sammo

i follow directions form here: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/vps/openvz-howto.xml

i cold not find this:

 *Quote:*   

> Processor type and features  --->
> 
>   [*] Fair CPU scheduler
> 
>   [*]   VCPU scheduler support

 

in the menuconfig section. everything else seems to be fine. i modify grub.conf as such:

 *Quote:*   

> bobby@main ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> ...

 

i get this error on boot:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel

 

any ideas?

the kernel openvz is using now is: 2.6.27-openvz-kiprensky.1-r1

my .config file: http://omploader.org/vNDlzZg

part of fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> 
> /dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

----------

## Januszzz

Isn't that related rather to usual kernel misconfiguration rather thant OpenVZ issue?

I would check all disks controllers and other drivers are in place. OpenVZ is not so much different than usual kernel, so missing init could be just a usual mistake.

----------

## h2sammo

absolutely. it s a kernel config issue. my other kernels will boot with no problems from the same machine. I used the same config values. I would need help with getting more info on what might cause this so i can narrow down possible sources of error.

----------

